# Just passed my test!!



## Mrgetitdone (Jan 8, 2018)

Just passed my test for my E2. How do I go about negotiating my pay?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Mrgetitdone said:


> Just passed my test for my E2. How do I go about negotiating my pay?


IMO, passing the test is great but it does not necessarily mean a raise in pay unless that was negotiated before hand. If you having a license does something for the company then I don't see why a raise is warranted. I told my guys that performance get raises. I hope I didn't burst your bubble

BTw, Congrats- it is still a great accomplishment


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Congratulations.

While you're at it, please fill out your profile by clicking on your avatar & selecting Account Settings. 
Mandatory field is Electrical Trade. 
Helpful is location so we know if you're using NEC or CEC or ???.

Thanks.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MikeFL said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> While you're at it, please fill out your profile by clicking on your avatar & selecting Account Settings.
> Mandatory field is Electrical Trade.
> ...


American flag by his name.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Here, labour laws say he gets a raise.


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

99cents said:


> Here, labour laws say he gets a raise.


But not in bc. Which is kinda funny considering our left leaning government


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I did not get a raise when I passed the masters exam in 1996. But at least I was able to hold my head up as they paid for the classes.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

I passed my test too! All I got was 2 weeks off


----------



## J F Go (Mar 1, 2014)

Congratulations on passing the test.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

five.five-six said:


> I passed my test too! All I got was 2 weeks off


You okay now?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

99cents said:


> You okay now?


@five.five-six Like 99 asked, are you okay now?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

As @MikeFL mentioned, a profile is required here. Here's a link to assist you with this.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

99cents said:


> You okay now?


I don’t know if you could say I was even OK before. But I have recovered from the Rona


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Congrats on passing your test!


----------

